# Hygetropin  8iu vials  25 to kit who has run this,and liked



## mnmsnowbeast (May 24, 2015)

Hry guys,every one who has run hygen like it,make gains,will run low dose for 20 weeks,and hit it with peptide IGF-1 LR-3 to top off one pin,preworkout. How did you that ran it for a slow long min. gain like it,i may blast some later on in the year,but for now,only 4iu's a day.


----------



## psychowhite (May 24, 2015)

Huh??

www.internationalanabolics.com


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 1, 2015)

Say that again and this time in English please.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Jun 4, 2015)

Ya,my keyboard is fucked,if I don't carefully look at every letter or number,it skips and space bar don't work worth a shit,tried two new Bluetooth keyboards and wireless mouse from best buy,nope just as bad as this piece of shit,so sorry about this mess,and trying to figure out what the hell I typed lol.


----------



## Swoletra (Jun 11, 2015)

officerfarva said:


> the hgh must be working, numb hands much.



lmao. Guess I need to get me some hyge because it's obviously working


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 11, 2015)

I prefer to stack my gh with peps.  I've ran the hyges before but here lately I've been running rips


----------



## oldbutwise (Jul 19, 2015)

If its from Hygetropin.cn it will be excellent. Been using it in and off for the last 5 years. I have always used yellow tops from the original .cn website  ( established 2007 )

Stay well away from copycat companies like HygenePharma who sell so called black tops. They first appeared on the net in 2013 and are absolute bunk.

.com.cn used to have a great product supplied from the same lab Hygene BioPharm, but they have disappeared from the net.


----------

